# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Best way to generate table?

## MrNorth

Hi!

We are debating which is is the best way in XAML (for windows phone 8.1) to generate a simple grid with x times y cells, where each cell should be clickable and have it's own datatemplate. What should the container Control for this table be?

One popular idea is to use a listbox with a datatemplate consisting of a stackpanel for each row and each stackpanel holds multiple user Controls represesenting each cell. If the table was a calendar, reprensenting a month view, each dataitem should represent one week, and each stackpanel should hold 7 user Controls representing each day...

Are there any better ideas? It should support MVVM.

/H

----------


## davidsowad

Hi,

Actually, I'm a beginner to this. I have searched for your query and got sample code for creating table. I do not have a clear idea whether you are looking for the same or not. Though, I think that both the links msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms750416(v=vs.110).aspx and wpf-tutorial.com/panels/grid-rows-and-columns might be helpful.

----------

